# LTE Pingzeiten - LTE-Nutzer bitte Ergebnisse posten!



## K3n$! (8. Juni 2013)

* Kleiner LTE-Test*


Hallo Leute, 

ich würde gern wissen, wie gut die Pingzeiten von LTE sind. Man liest zwar viel im Netz, 
dass sich die Latenz im Vergleich zu UMTS stark verringert, aber eine wirklich aussagekräftige Seite
habe ich nicht gefunden. 
Auch wenn man bei Google nach "LTE Ping" sucht, findet man immer nur Leute, die Probleme haben. 
Ich denke aber, dass die Mehrheit, die keine Probleme hat, sich nicht extra im Forum anmeldet, um 
die super Ergebnisse zu präsentieren. ​ 
Daher würde ich gern die Nutzer hier im Forum bitten, die eigene LTE Leitung zu testen. 
Dazu eine kleine Anleitung:

1. Pingzeit zu heise.de (da sehr gut vergleichbar)
- am besten per Konsole messen, hier ein Pfad für die Windows-Nutzer:

```
Windowstaste+R > cmd > ping heise.de -n 20
```
Damit pingt ihr den Server von Heise 20 mal an. Das Ergebnis unten, also in meinem Fall sieht das so aus

```
Ping-Statistik für 193.99.144.80:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 20, Empfangen = 20, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 25ms, Maximum = 26ms, Mittelwert = 25ms
```
fügt ihr bitte hier ein.


2. Ein paar Informationen zum "Anschluss"
> LTE Anbieter
> Welche Geschwindigkeit habt ihr bestellt?
> Welche reale Geschwindigkeit messt ihr? 
--> Dazu wäre ein Check via Speedtest.net ganz hilfreich.
> Welche Hardware setzt ihr ein?


3. Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Anschluss?
> Gab es Ausfälle?
> Persönliche Meinungen, etc. 



Ich würde mich über eine rege Teilnahme sehr freuen!



Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Otakon32 (8. Juni 2013)

Mahlzeit, ich nutze LTE von Vodafone mit ner MIMO Außenantenne.
Bei lustigen 21mbits, die hier anliegen, kommen diese Werte raus:

Minimum = 31ms, Maximum = 49ms, Mittelwert = 34ms

Kurze Zeit nach dem Ausbau gab es zwar ein paar Probleme, mal war das Internet weg oder mal die Telefonleitung läuft nun seit längerer Zeit alles reibungslos.


----------



## DarthPflaume (8. Juni 2013)

Hi hab LTE zuhause von Vodafone und zwar 3600 angebliche geschwindigkeit 
5 gb volumen welches nach ca. 2/3 des monats aufgebraucht ist
Hardware ist eine Easybox 803 mit LG FM 300 lte rooter
Ping-Statistik für 193.99.144.80:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 20, Empfangen = 19, Verloren = 1
    (5% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 64ms, Maximum = 83ms, Mittelwert = 70ms
Solang volumen da ist gehts recht flott youtube 720p läuft problemlos
sobald gedrosselt ist brauchen manche seiten bis zu 1ner minute für den seitenaufbau
Bei mir war es am anfang auch etwas holprig und aussetzer aber jetzt läuft es problemlos


----------



## L4D2K (8. Juni 2013)

So mein erster Post hier, war bisher immer nur Mitleser

1. Pingzeit zu heise.de

Ping-Statistik für 193.99.144.80:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 20, Empfangen = 20, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 46ms, Maximum = 150ms, Mittelwert = 62ms

2. Informationen zum Anschluss

LTE Anbieter: Vodafone
gebuchte Geschwindigkeit: 21,6 Mbits
reale Geschwindigkeit: schwer sagbar, da es Tagzeit und Wetter bedingt ist, wenn ich glück habe downloade ich mit 16Mbits, was aber sehr selten vorkommt bin meistens im bereich von 5 bis 10 Mbits unterwegs
Hardware: LTE Modem und Easybox 803, benutzen eine Ausenantenne (novero dabendorf LTE-800 MIMO Antenne)

3. zufriedenheit und Probleme

Wir hatten in den ersten Monaten immer wieder das Problem, dass das Telefon nicht funktionierte.

Zufrieden war ich zu anfangs in den ersten 2 Monaten wo ich auch immer die volle Geschwindigkeit hatte, danach aber als immer mehr Nachbarn gewechselt haben wurde die geschwindigkeit merkbar langsam.

Ein Problem ist auch mitlerweile die Drosselung, bis Dezember 2012 wurden wir nicht gedrosselt (Drosselung ab 15 GB stand aber schon im Vertrag) , aber seit anfang diesen Jahres hab ich im Monat nur 15GB zur vefügung, dann werd ich wieder auf DSL Light gedrosselt,.


Als wir vor etwas über einem Jahr den Vertrag geschlossen hatten , war LTE die einzige Alternative zu DSL Light 356Kbits, werde aber zum glück in den nächsten 1 bis 2 Monaten einen neuen Kabelanschluss von Unitymedia bekommen.

mfg


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (8. Juni 2013)

Moin,
Mein Vater hat lte (Vodafone) anstatt Telekom 2k gammelleitung, synct nur zwischen 0-5 uhr auf 2k, ansonsten 1k.
Gebucht sind 21,6k inklusive 15gb (2013 30gb) volumen.
Mir stinkt es dermaßen mit der Volumenbegrezung...aber genug offtopic^^
Ankommen tun leider nur 10-14k
In Battlefield 3 habe ich einen Ping von 80-120 ms, je nach dem, wer im Internet ist.
In Starcraft 2 habe ich wenige laggspikes, die aber auch auf andere im Multiplayer zurückzuführen sind.
Den pingcommand kann ich jetzt nicht durchführen, bin nicht bei meinem Vater


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Tests. Ich finde es auch super, dass *L4D2K* sich dafür extra anmeldet


----------



## K3n$! (11. Juni 2013)

Es wäre schön, wenn sich noch ein paar mehr Leute hier beteiligen könnten 
Gerade das LTE 100 Netz der Telekom würde mich interessieren (also 1,8GHz).


----------



## asus1889 (18. Juni 2013)

Im Anhang findest du einen Latenztest mit 1,8 GHz Telekom LTE (bei vollem Empfang und 500 Metern Distanz zum Sender).

Also besonders prall ist das nicht. Liegt aber vielleicht auch an der Richtfunkanbindung der BTS hier. Ich habe auch schon 1,8 GHz LTE mit LWL und 25-30 ms gesehen.

Aufgrund der RF Anbindungen bietet auch VF LTE meistens nur schlechte Latenzen. Hat sogar häufig statt avg 40 ms wie bei T, sogar 70-80 ms.

LTE bietet meiner Meinung nach gegenüber DC-HSPA+ kaum einen nennenswerten Vorteil. Außer das es nicht so viele Ausreißer gibt die deutlich über dem Mittelwert liegen.

Hier ein Test von Telekom DC-HSPA+ (auch RF-Anbindung und selber Standort, gleiche Bedingungen).


----------



## valandil (20. Juni 2013)

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen LTE und HSDPA ist die Art der Verbindung, soweit ich genau informiert bin.
LTE hat eine permanente Verbindung, während HSDPA bei jeder Anfrage eine Neue aufbaut. Da es für Telefone entwickelt wurde spart das so Energie. Korrigiert mich bitte falls ich falsch liege.
So würde ein Spielen über HSDPA eher schlecht machbar sein, trotz teilweise besseren Pingwerten. Ein Ausreißer von 200ms oder mehr wäre fatal.

@Topic:
Bei uns wurden mit Vodafone LTE ~50ms Ping auf 600m gemessen. Haben überlegt von DSL3000 auf LTE zu wechseln, jedoch blockiert die Volumen-Begrenzung das Vorhaben


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juni 2013)

valandil schrieb:


> @Topic:
> Bei uns wurden mit Vodafone LTE ~50ms Ping auf 600m gemessen. Haben überlegt von DSL3000 auf LTE zu wechseln, jedoch blockiert die Volumen-Begrenzung das Vorhaben



Wenn DSL verfügbar ist, würde ich auch in jedem Fall dazu tendieren.


----------



## asus1889 (21. Juni 2013)

valandil schrieb:


> Der Hauptunterschied zwischen LTE und HSDPA ist die Art der Verbindung, soweit ich genau informiert bin.
> LTE hat eine permanente Verbindung, während HSDPA bei jeder Anfrage eine Neue aufbaut. Da es für Telefone entwickelt wurde spart das so Energie. Korrigiert mich bitte falls ich falsch liege.
> So würde ein Spielen über HSDPA eher schlecht machbar sein, trotz teilweise besseren Pingwerten. Ein Ausreißer von 200ms oder mehr wäre fatal.


  Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Der Hauptunterschied zwischen LTE und HSPA+ ist, dass mehrere Netzelemente eingespart wurden und somit die Latenz von LTE theoretisch sinken sollte.

 Ein großer Unterschied ist aber wenn überhaupt nur spürbar, wenn auch Glasfaser statt Richtfunk für die LTE Basisstation verwendet wurde.  Wenn überhaupt deshalb, weil ich auch schon DC-HSPA+ Stationen gesehen habe, die konstant eine Latenz von 30-35 ms hatten und gleichauf mit Telekom LTE@800 MHz am selben Standort lagen. Also besonders im Falle von DC-HSPA+ kann man nichts mehr pauschalisieren.

Nun zu den Besonderheiten von 3G+:

(DC)-HSPA(+) hat einen IDLE Modus, in den nach kurzer Zeit (30 Sekunden) der Nichtbenutzung gewechselt wird, um Strom zu sparen, aber dennoch die Verbindung zur BTS zu halten. Die Latenz liegt dann kurzfristig bei 180-250 ms.  Dies passiert aber nur, wenn kein kontinuierlicher Datenfluss besteht. Beim Online-Spielen passiert das nicht.  Deswegen liegt der Vorteil von LTE via RF verglichen mit HSPA+ via RF maximal darin, dass es keine starken, vereinzelt auftretenden Ausreißer geben kann.  Ob das sich grundlegend auf den Spielfluss auswirkt wage ich zu bezweifeln.  LTE ist m.M.n. nur besser wenn die Latenzen deutlich unter denen von HSPA+ liegen. Sprich wie bei einer LWL eNode B bei konstanten 25-28 ms (oder sogar noch darunter, in anderen Ländern wie Polen (12-16 ms bei LTE)). 

Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen das insbesondere bei VF LTE @ 800 MHz und 50-70 ms sogar DC-HSPA+ besser zum online spielen geeignet war. LTE stellt für mich nur einen Vorteil da, wenn statt RF Glas als Anbindung dient, sprich ein Standort auf VST Gelände oder eben in Großstadt, an Autobahn oder eventuell Bahnstrecke mit Glasfasertrasse in der Nähe. 

Bei RF bietet LTE nur aufgrund des Reichweitenaspektes beim 800 MHz Band gegenüber DC-HSPA(+) einen gravierenden Vorteil. Auch die Zellkapazität von 800 MHz LTE liegt mit 75 Mbit/s netto deutlich über der von DC-HSPA+ (30-35 Mbit/s). Jedoch hebt sich dieser Vorteil durch die enorme Zellausdehnung, verglichen mit dem 2,1 GHz Band (3G+),  wieder auf.


----------



## Laudian (21. Juni 2013)

Ich kann gerne mal Daten vom LTE Netz der Telekom teilen, allerdings ist das keine @Home Verbindung sondern eine am Handy, und innerhalb einer Großstadt. Falls ihr trotzdem interessiert seid kann ich das morgen mal messen, bisher habe ich immer nur Bandbreitentest gemacht.

Bei mir Zuhause kriege ich leider kein LTE rein, sonst würde ich jetzt direkt messen


----------



## K3n$! (21. Juni 2013)

@asus1889: Kann man irgendwie "herausfinden", ob der Mast mit Glasfaser oder "nur" mit Richtfunk angebunden ist?

@Laudian: Jede Messung ist sicherlich hilfreich


----------



## asus1889 (21. Juni 2013)

Ja klar kann man das sehen. Wenn du deinen Masten anschaust, kannst du sehen ob kleine, weiße Schüsseln an diesem angebracht sind. Ist dies der Fall, ist es Richtfunk. Wenn nicht, ist es eine Glasfaserstation.


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Juni 2013)

Habe seit ein paar Tagen nun auch LTE, da es hier in der gegend die einzige möglichkeit ist eine einigermasen hinnehmbare internetverbindung zu besitzen...
Den Router habe ich jetzt einfach mal auf den fenstersims im oberen stockwerk gestellt, werde aber die nächsten wochen noch die antennen die mitgeliefert wurden etwas umbauen und versuchen die draussen irgendwo anzubringen, damit erhoffe ich mir eine noch bessere empfangsstärke (habe laut dem routerdisplay 5 von 10 "balken") 

Ping-Statistik für 193.99.144.80:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 20, Empfangen = 20, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 61ms, Maximum = 80ms, Mittelwert = 70ms

Downloadrate habe ich schon ein paarmal gestestet, liegt meist so um die 12-13 Mbps.

Anbieter ist Vodafone, gebucht habe ich den 50Mbit-Vertrag, allerdings nicht wegen der geschwindigkeit sondern wegen dem datenvolumen welches hier bei 30 GB/monat liegt, 15 GB im 21Mbit-Vertrag wären mir zu wenig.
AUf der Vodafonehomepage wird bei dem verfügbarkeitscheck angegeben es seien bis zu 7,2 Mbit möglich, da lieg ich gut drüber. Mal sehen wie lange das noch so bleibt 
Hardware ist der mitgelieferte Router, die easybox 904 LTE.

Bisher kann ich natürlich noch nicht viel mehr berichten, ausfälle gabs in den paar tagen mal noch keine, und telefonieren funktioniert auch ganz normal


----------

